# Saltwater Equivilent



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Just like the title says what would you guys think the saltwater equivilent of a piranha would be?

Equivilient as in size behavior etc.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

a piranha


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I don't think there is anything quite like piranhas in saltwater.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

a shark? lol jk I think a school of angry clown fish would take the prize


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say some of the more aggressive triggers.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Jan 1, 2005)

Actually bluefish would be the equivalent. They are very aggressive and can be found in a shoal like setting. The have teeth similar to piranha, and will attack animals larger than themselves.


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

bluefish are mean


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Moved...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

bluefish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

queen trigger would own a piranha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mauls said:


> queen trigger would own a piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totaly

also a undulated or titan trigger would take the piranha.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mack said:


> I don't think there is anything quite like piranhas in saltwater.
> [snapback]1006470[/snapback]​


queen trigger, like the oters said. its probaly also meanier then a piranha.

J-Rod

also i don't think a piranhas teeth are strong enough to crush shells. QT's have been know to attack scuba divers as well.

the last pic is of the titan triggers teeth.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

A damsel will own a piranha. LOL But seriously, Dont go salt only to want a saltwater piranha.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> A damsel will own a piranha. LOL But seriously, Dont go salt only to want a saltwater piranha.
> [snapback]1017267[/snapback]​


3 spot damsels are little devils







haha. but they will treat bigger tnak mates like crap.

J-Rod


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya my damsels kill anything i puy in my tank now those little bastards


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

Theres actually a SW Piranha!

I would say a Trigger for sure!

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Theres actually a SW Piranha!
> 
> I would say a Trigger for sure!
> 
> ...


that's what i call em.

J-Rod


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

blue fish with out question hands down the piranha of the sea.. if any of you saw a school of blues on a school of bait fish you would agree.. a single trigger might by "mean" or "aggresive" but a blue fish would chew right through a trigger and just keep going on feeding on everything in sight..

ive seen blues break plenty of fishing rods fighting, triggers dont have that kind of power..

maybe you could say that a trigger could be like a lone serra like a rhom.. but blues are definately a shoal of pygos, they can make the ocean look like its boiling..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I school of squid are very close to piranha in feeding frenzys.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > A damsel will own a piranha. LOL But seriously, Dont go salt only to want a saltwater piranha.
> ...


I had to move some damsels out, they can be really ugly to new fish!

As far as a bleeding or injured creature getting devoured in a frenzy it has to be sharks that compare. The squid and bluefish comparisons are interesting too.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor said:
> ...


i have heard stories of peopels boats in the middles of a squid feeding frenzy and the squads taking prettsy mean bittes out of the boat. heard of a guy scuba diving one time also and got in a feeding frenzy and had his shoulder crushed by a beak of a squid.

J-Rod


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> A damsel will own a piranha. LOL But seriously, Dont go salt only to want a saltwater piranha.
> [snapback]1017267[/snapback]​


funny,but that is the truth..piranha are not aggressive creatures..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bluefish get way bigger than piranha. up to 20lbs. a rhom can barely touch that. bluefish are just bigger, and therefore that comparison isnt correct. also, a bluefish is one single specimen of a giant group of fish. it belongs to a genus, whereas the piranha is the species. so in essence, you'd need a fish which fits all the categories, triggers and piranhas are two families of species. whereas a bluefish is a bluefish. it doesnt have other variations. its like pygo's and serras. they're both piranhas but they're both part of a different family of piranhas. therefore, triggers get my vote, just for sheer variety. also, thats for aquarium kept fishes. you'd never be able to keep a bluefish unless you had a huge ass tank. but, trolling for them off of cape cod kicks ass. steel leader with a 6/0 octo hook a tube teaser and a fresh herring to tip the line. that'll give you one hell of a fight. hehe.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> bluefish get way bigger than piranha. up to 20lbs. a rhom can barely touch that. bluefish are just bigger, and therefore that comparison isnt correct. also, a bluefish is one single specimen of a giant group of fish. it belongs to a genus, whereas the piranha is the species. so in essence, you'd need a fish which fits all the categories, triggers and piranhas are two families of species. whereas a bluefish is a bluefish. it doesnt have other variations. its like pygo's and serras. they're both piranhas but they're both part of a different family of piranhas. therefore, triggers get my vote, just for sheer variety. also, thats for aquarium kept fishes. you'd never be able to keep a bluefish unless you had a huge ass tank. but, trolling for them off of cape cod kicks ass. steel leader with a 6/0 octo hook a tube teaser and a fresh herring to tip the line. that'll give you one hell of a fight. hehe.
> [snapback]1019395[/snapback]​


agree, i was thinkin that as well when bluefish was brought up and i started doin some research. the comparsion just isn't fair for a bluefish and piranha.

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I seen video's on discovery channel, and seeing those squid dart it, and take food is amazing. You'll see the bait, and wham out of nowhere a squid blasts in, and is gone as fast as it came. The diver had balls of steele because he had them swarming around him. He did mention, that if one hit him it could knock him out. These ones were about 6 feet in length.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I was already scared of open water before reading these posts!

Very interesting comparisons, salt water really is fascinating


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the ocean is like an alien world full of crazy ish, we are definately out of our element below the surface..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the ocean is like an alien world full of crazy ish, we are definately out of our element below the surface..
> [snapback]1020411[/snapback]​


:nod: couldn't of put it in better words myself.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the ocean is like an alien world full of crazy ish, we are definately out of our element below the surface..
> [snapback]1020411[/snapback]​


Oddly enough, our ancestors' element was the ocean! (Im talking millions of years ago).

--Dan


----------

